# Wasp sting with secondary infection?



## Karma (Jul 31, 2010)

The patient is stung by a wasp 3 days ago, now swelling and redness spreading up arm. DX: Insect sting with secondary infection. Do I code the wasp sting 989.5 and E905.3 or insect bite with infection 919.5? Which code would you use for the secondary infection?


----------

